# Are all our photos saved?



## Chelle72 (Feb 9, 2020)

First post, only been playing since Christmas.  I know we can save our photos and post our favorite.  However, are the others photos we've taken erased when we post a new one?  Or is there somewhere we can go to see all the photos taken?  Thanks


----------



## rinabun (Feb 9, 2020)

photos are only saved if you press the save button right after taking them, otherwise they're lost!


----------



## Chelle72 (Feb 10, 2020)

Ok. Where can I go to look at the saved photos? I know it?s probably simple, I just can?t seem to find them.


----------



## rinabun (Feb 13, 2020)

photos that you saved typically end up in the photos app for your phone, you have to allow them access to it, there's no in-game photos folder unfortunately...


----------

